# Leg Twitching



## caflores81 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi guys. I wanted to know if anybody has experienced a cockatiel twitching his leg. I'm worried that something might be wrong with him. He is a rescued cockatiel so I'm not sure about the age but do you think it's possible he had a stroke. I think he might have an injury to his leg because he keeps touching his leg with his beak and then it twitches. It started yesterday night and I don't think it's a deficiency because I give him Harrison pellets. This morning he is not twitching anymore but I want to know if it could be a sign for something worse. Please let me know if anybody has had that experience.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

A video of what you're describing would help a lot.


----------



## caflores81 (Sep 30, 2011)

I would like to take a video of it but he seems to do it only in the morning and night. I dont know if its a muscle cramp but his foot is not swollen and he is not in distress. I researched and it said it could be due to a deficiency or excess of calcium but i only give him pellets and millet from harrison's and sometimes nutriberries. I just want to ask other cockatiel owners if they had the same experience with their cockatiels and what signs to look for if its something worse because my vet is far away and very expensive


----------

